# "The Bible Diet"



## JerseyPunk (Jun 22, 2003)

This was on the front page for the AIM (Aol Instant Messenger) Advertisement. I found it very comical and amuzing, and a lot of people are actually doing it. 

Read it through and you'll feel sorry for this people for even trying this. Sorry people, but the Bible and a diet have no relation. 

----------------------
The Bible Diet
By Carol Sorgen


"My body is not a garbage disposal, but a gift from God," says Melinda Chrysler. Since joining the Bible-based, weight loss movement known as Weigh Down, Chrysler has lost 69 pounds. "It's just awesome." 

Chrysler, who had never tried any other weight loss regimen, credits the program -- which consists of Bible study, weekly meetings, and a video -- with her success, saying that through Weigh Down, she has learned to "find her hunger." 

"Hunger is when your stomach growls," she says, "not when it's 2 in the morning and a cup of coffee and a Milky Way sound good. Weigh Down has taught me how to get in tune with my body, to eat only when I'm hungry, and to stop when I'm satisfied -- not gorged, but satisfied." 

Nothing is prohibited on this faith-based eating plan, says Chrysler. "I've had ice cream, cake, and cookies, but I see them now as a gift from God, not a 'gotta have.'" 

Spiritual Weight Loss? 

The Weigh Down diet may be spiritually based, but it was also established on sound nutritional guidelines, says controversial founder Gwen Shamblin, MS, RD. The author of The Weigh Down Diet and Rise Above, Shamblin has faced criticism both for her religious views and for the finances of her church-based diet program. Nonetheless, hundreds of thousands of people have read her books and thousands more participate in her programs. Shamblin, who herself struggled with weight problems when she was younger, began developing her ideas by following her thin friends around for 48 hours, watching what they ate. She realized that there was no magic bullet -- they were simply eating less than she was, and what was more important, not feeling deprived. 

"My eyes were bigger than my stomach," she says now. "We're a greedy people. We indulge ourselves. God gives us food, but we want more." 

Diets, pills, exercise, stomach stapling, liposuction -- these don't work, claims Shamblin, because we remain obsessed with food. "When you diet," she explains, "you're constantly thinking about food -- reading labels, comparing diets, planning what you're going to eat, depriving yourself of the foods you really want. What that does is make you more lustful." 

In the seminars that have sprung up all over the United States (as well as in 70 other countries), participants are taught that the only time they should be thinking about food is when their stomach growls. "We teach people what hunger is from a physiological standpoint," says Shamblin. 

Melinda Chrysler recalls that she was "astounded" to find that it took a full day and a half before she really felt hungry. 

"What most people are feeling when they say they're hungry," says Shamblin, "is 'head hunger,' not 'real' hunger." 

In addition to eating less frequently, Shamblin's program stresses eating smaller amounts. "God has programmed exactly how much you should be eating," she says. "I never measure." Shamblin also says that eating what you want is OK, too. "Your body will tell you what you need." 

What if your body tells you it needs six pieces of pizza? It won't, says Shamblin. "If you eat only when your stomach begins to growl, if you eat slowly, and if you sip [a noncaloric beverage] between bites, you'll know when you've had enough." 

Obviously, says Shamblin, Bible study or prayer alone are not going to melt away the pounds. But turning to faith does mean that you're no longer turning to food. "We're all religious in one way or another," she says. "We all bow down to something, whether it's food or money or our family or our job. We need to think about what we're bowing down to. Why bow down to food? Food can rob you of your clothing, your self-esteem, your health. It's a false comfort. That pizza won't save you, that chocolate cake won't love you back."


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 22, 2003)

This is hilarious.   I would like to give this darned woman a piece of my mind.  I wonder if shes ever even read anything about health and nutrition.  A full day and a half without food?  It's no wonder she lost so much, she's probably in starvation mode 100% of the time and has no lbm.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

There is also a diet based on drinking your own urine, they claim Jesus did it.

There is also another from a group called the Airitarians. They claim they need no substinance other than what air provides them, until of course the ring leader was found inside a McDonald's one day.

These are not made up, these groups are people that actually talked about thier diets at my work place, in rented conference centers.


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 22, 2003)

That's messed up Mudge.  Btw I like your avatar thing, I bet i'm more of a simpsons fan than you though.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

Probably, I dont watch a ton of TV   If your stranded on a boat, you are supposed to swish with your urine to keep your tongue from swelling up - however you are not supposed to drink it.


----------



## Skib (Jun 22, 2003)

fuckin bible thumpers


----------



## Pepper (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

If they feel that thier plan is enlightenment, and that its thier duty to spread the "good word" then they have every right to do so. For that I say more power to them.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

People like this give christianity a bad name.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Skib *_
> fuckin bible thumpers




I think that's a bit overboard, buddy.

I'm sure a few good Christian folk could make fun of your interest in bodybuilding, eh?


----------

